# Have you ever?



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi guys was just sat here at home after going out to lock my hens up and had a look in the fields round us
and there must be 1000,s + of seagulls? just wanted to know if anyone had ever eat this bird?
if so whats the best way to cook it?


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I have not ever tried but i guess you would cook in like anyother chicken!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*Seagull Recipe 1: Sautéed Seagull*
(adapted from http://everything2.com/title/Dutch+Seagull+Recipe):
Pluck and prepare the seagull as you would a chicken and joint or quarter.
Soak the meat in heavily briny water in a cold place (the fridge?)for 12 hours. This is to try and remove the fishy taste. Do this again at least 3 times, each time throwing away the old salty water and replacing it with fresh briny water.
Lightly sauté the meat in butter, onions, lots of garlic and herbs and then add stock. Simmer for 3 hours. After 3 hours throw the liquid away. A voilà.
*Recipe 2: Fricassee of Seagull*
(Inspired by the cookbook "Cooking by Marguerite" (1999, published by Benedict Jacob))
Boil the seagull carcass for 2 hours in lightly salted water. Mince the flesh, and add to a hot pan of sesame oil, sliced beetroot, beansprouts, white wine or cider vinegar and vermouth. Serve with raisins or melon.
I would imagine that this would be a rather intense experience with hot oil sizzling and perhaps the vermouth igniting.
*Recipe 3:KF Seagull*
I found references to Seagulls being referred to as 'Sea going chickens' in the Channels Isles and that inspired this recipe.
I think that as with rooks the younger birds would be more succulent and if I had a choice I would like to feed the young seagull squab on oatmeal and cooked vegetables for a bit before dispatching it. I also think that you would need more than one bird to make a decent meal.
*INGREDIENTS:*
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon basil
1/2 teaspoon thyme
1/2 teaspoon oregano
1 teaspoon ground ginger
2 teaspoons garlic salt
1 tablespoon celery salt
1 tablespoon black pepper
1 tablespoon dry mustard
4 tablespoons paprika
2 cups plain flour
Dried breadcrumbs
2 eggs
Diced Seagull
Vegetable oil
Preheat your oven to 190 degrees Celsius.
Place everything in a bowl except the breadcrumbs, eggs, diced seagull and oil. Dip the meat into the beaten egg then the breadcrumbs then the herby floury mix.
Place all your pieces on an oven tray and cover with foil. Cook for 30 min's then uncover and cook for another 30 min's uncovered. Baste with the oil and cook for 5 more minutes. Allow to stand and serve.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Never ate a seagull. In general, things that live on fish taste fishy in the bad sense. Now, I do like fish and seafood generally, but not fishy tasting fowl. So I will be interested to hear if the treatments above make the sea gull palatable.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

A friend told me they are not nice to eat, there meat is full of tiny worms of some kind, they eat all the crap that comes out of sewers, any anythink dead,
they are also on the nnone hunting list in britain, you need promision to kill them, jeff


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The worms, when cooked, just add protein. --Tex


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

They are protected by the law in certain states of the us.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Most places, they're protected. That being said, they taste horrible. The taste is "intense". And I enjoy "gamey" meat and fish, but this is a whole nother story. But try it, maybe you'll never buy chicken again!


----------



## Tim (Oct 29, 2011)

why does everything taste like chicken??


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I know someone who has cooked one and he said it both smelt and tasted terrible, I think they are protected here in the UK too.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Guys think i,ll give the gulls a miss. did not know gulls are Protected in UK thanks Jeff .Would have looked a bit of a twxt with the 12bore and a load of white feathers everywere


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I know what you mean though Pete there are hundreds round here at the moment, loads of collared doves too!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I don't know why they're protected, they seem to be increasing in numbers a lot; and there's usually a good way to cook all meats ...


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've heard they can be poisonous because of they cannot release any form of gas...
Tom


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Marinate it in beer, wrap it in Bay leaves and put in in an Oven with a brick to even out the heat. Cook for 1 hour, throw away the Seagull and eat the brick. 
Philly


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

philly said:


> Marinate it in beer, wrap it in Bay leaves and put in in an Oven with a brick to even out the heat. Cook for 1 hour, throw away the Seagull and eat the brick.
> Philly


You had me at beer.







I've never eaten gull but I've heard that there isn't much meat on them. Supposedly they have a lot of empty space which makes them more efficient fliers (think that's a word). I just call them "rats with wings".


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> A friend told me they are not nice to eat, there meat is full of tiny worms of some kind, they eat all the crap that comes out of sewers, any anythink dead,
> they are also on the nnone hunting list in britain, you need promision to kill them, jeff


Eck, I think I just puked a little while reading that while eating my chicken salad sandwich.

-Restita (sent via Android HTC Sensation on Tapatalk)


----------

